# Kaufberatung: 900€



## AidenP (29. August 2014)

*Kaufberatung: 900€*

Hallo Forum,

ich habe mir hier ein 900.- € PC zusammen gestellt: https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220b4b3fd5887e079c736ca6b326e6e92a07a50f5f6cc
(60% Anwendung [Ps/Lr] + 40% Gaming [Watchdogs])

Passt das soweit zusammen? Insbesondere RAM mit MB etc.?
(Falls alternativen vorgeschlagen werden, Gehäuse und Netzteil sind nicht variabel und somit ausser Diskussion!)

Nebenfrage: Was ist bei den CPUs der unterschied zwischen Tray und Box?

Ich danke schon mal, thnx

Aiden


----------



## Enisra (29. August 2014)

der unterschied zwischen Tray und Box ist das eine Tray CPU mit 2 Jahren Garantie und keinem Kühler kommt und die Boxedversion in den Schachteln die man auf den Vorschaubildern sieht mit 3 Jahren Garantie und einem Mittelprächtigen Kühler
Idr. wenn man man nicht vor hat zu übertackten sollte man die 5€ Extra für 1 Jahr Garantie und den Back-Up Kühler investieren

Allerdings: Die AMD CPU ist scheiße, die kostet viel mehr als ein gleichteuerer Intel i5 bzw. ein kaum teuerer Xeon 1231v3, ist dafür aber viel langsamer und verbraucht mehr Strom
Ich würde die 30 Euro die der Xeon mehr kostet investieren und ein ähnlich teures H97 Board nehmen, im zweifelsfall kann man an dem Kühler sparen, da tut es auch ein kleineres Modell,


----------



## AidenP (29. August 2014)

Alternativ ein etwas schwächerer Prozessor, sollte für ein Jahr reichen: https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220587be1323e1535966c5d411c82c6692a975093b106


----------



## Enisra (29. August 2014)

ähm
in anbetracht dessen das CPUs länger als ein Jahr auf dem Markt bleiben und die Leistung nicht so krass ansteigt, wird der eher 3+ Jahre halten


----------



## AidenP (29. August 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Xeon 1231v3 .... ähnlich teures H97 Board nehmen


Also denkst du an sowas? https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220240c6581f2db8c30cb7004cea4393e25be560a3403


----------



## Enisra (29. August 2014)

fast
du hast ein Z97 Board da reingepackt, was kein Problem ist und genauso gut funktioniert, allerdings übertacktungsfeatures mitbringt die da beim Xeon nicht nutzbar sind
Ich pers. empfehle eigentlich immer gerne das Asrock Board hier:
http://www.hardwareversand.de/DDR3/79849/ASRock+H87+Pro4,+Sockel+1150,+ATX.article

Und nja, das Gehäuse ist zwar nett, aber auch sehr *sehr *teuer, man bekommt schon sehr gute für ein Drittel des Preises


----------



## AidenP (29. August 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> ...wird der eher 3+ Jahre halten


Ja an sowas hatte ich gedacht. Einmal Grundkonfig zusammen, dann evtl. alle paar Jahre GraKa, CPU, RAM auswechseln. Wie lange würde ein Motherboard drinbleiben, bis ich es auswechsel?


----------



## Enisra (29. August 2014)

AidenP schrieb:


> Ja an sowas hatte ich gedacht. Einmal Grundkonfig zusammen, dann evtl. alle paar Jahre GraKa, CPU, RAM auswechseln. Wie lange würde ein Motherboard drinbleiben, bis ich es auswechsel?



eigentlich solange bis man eine CPU will die nicht mehr in den Sockel passt


----------



## AidenP (29. August 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> eigentlich solange bis man eine CPU will die nicht mehr in den Sockel passt


Ja is scho klar. Wenn ich mir nun ein 1150er Sockel MB hole. Kann ich in 5 Jahren noch dann aktuelle CPUs einbauen? Wahrschenlich nicht mehr?


----------



## Enisra (29. August 2014)

in 5 Jahren, nein


----------



## Herbboy (29. August 2014)

Es gibt NIE Boards, bei denen Du 6 Jahre nach Release des Sockels (und der 1150 ist ja nun auch schon ein Jahr auf dem Markt) noch CPUs findest, und selbst wenn doch, zB als Restposten: dann lohnt es sich in 99.9% aller Fälle nicht, weil Du zum gleichen preis auch viel bessere neue CPU bekommst. Letzteres ist normalerweise auch schon nach 3-4 Jahren der Fall.

Mach Dir DESwegen also bloß keine Sorgen. Es ist aber so: Optimal ist derzeit ein Board mit H97-Chipsatz plus nem Core i5-4000er-Serie (ca 160-180€) oder noch besser direkt der Xeon E3-1230v3 oder 1231v3, denn die sind technisch wie ein Core i7, aber kosten nur 200-210€. Die arbeiten wie 8Kern-CPUs und wären daher das zukunftssicherste, was Du derzeit bekommen kannst. Zu teuer ist das nicht, das Zeug ist seinen Preis wert - und mehr auszugeben lohnt sich zudem auch nicht. Es gibt CPUs, die doppelt so teuer sind: für private Nutzung und Games völliger Quatsch, außer man ist extremer Freak, der schon für 3% mehr Leistung dreistellige Beträge drauflegt.

Die AMD FX-9000er wiederum sind schwächer als die core i5 und brauchen viel mehr Strom. Bei Gamer-CPUs hat AMD leider seit 1-2 Jahren nix mehr zu melden, selbst bei den günstigen CPUs bekommst Du bei Intel mehr Leistung. Nur die A10-CPUs sind besser als die gleichteuren Intels, WENN man die interne Grafik für ältere Spiele nutzen will zb für nen Wohnzimmer-Mini-PC.



Für den PC allgemein würde ich sagen:

Xeon + H97Board => ca 280€
2x4GB DDR3-1600 RAM 1,5V => 65€
Solides Markennetzteil mit 2x PCIe 8Pin, guter Effizienz und abnehmbaren Kabeln => 60-70€
Völlig ausreichendes Midi-Gehäuse => 60€
SSD mit 240GB wie zB Crucial MX100 oder so => 100€
Festplatte 2000GB mit 7200 U/MIn => 80€
DVD-Brenner => 15€

Das sind 670 Euro für einen echt extrem starken Grundstock. Dazu dann eine AMD R9 280X, dann bist Du bei deinen 900€. Wenn als Festplatte 1000GB reichen, wäre vlt sogar eine R9 290 drin.


----------



## AidenP (29. August 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ... oder noch besser direkt der Xeon E3-1230v3 oder 1231v3


Hmm das überlege ich mir nun ernsthaft. 
Hab dazu gleich mal zwei blöde Fragen: 
Beim E3-1245V2 oder einigen Mainboards lese ich "Integrierte Grafik:                 Intel HD Graphics 4000". Kann ich da noch eine GraKa einstöpseln?Kommen die sich nicht ins Gehege? Oder schaltet sich die schwächere Onboard ab?

Beispielsweise passt das E3-1231v3auf So1150. Wenn ich mir in einem Jahr beispeilsweise das i7 4771 (auch So1150) hole, könnte ich es doch einfach ersetzen?


----------



## Enisra (29. August 2014)

du willst die CPU in einem Jahr nicht wechseln wollen werden weil die Leistung nicht so weit weg ist als das es sich lohnt
und die ganzen Grafiksachen kannst du ignorieren, vorallem weil der Xeon das nicht hat


----------



## AidenP (30. August 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ... wäre vlt sogar eine R9 290 drin.


Sorry für meine Fragen. Was ist der unterschied zwischen R9 290 und R9 290*X*?

Edit: Is nun auch wurscht, GraKa soeben bestellt: ASUS Radeon R9 290X DC2
Hoffe die tuts auch..

Was ist die Verpackungsart WOF bei CPUs?

Laut Caseking: für GraKa "Empfohlene Netzteil-Leistung: min. 850 Watt" -Übertrieben?


Hab aktuell diese Kombo mit o.g. GraKa.
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220ef0dfb98df6172671ae5d6dd83c87a90c687e4708b
@13: Ich werde es auch nict machen. Dasbeantwortetaber trotzdem nicht, meine Frage,es geht um das Verständnis.


----------



## Herbboy (30. August 2014)

Die meisten CPUs haben auch eine eigene Grafikeinheit, für die Mainboards dann auch Monitoranschlüsse haben. Wenn Du aber eine extra Karte benutzt, spielt das alles keine Rolle. Der Xeon 1231v3 hat zB auch gar keine Grafikeinheit.

Da würde ich übrigens die Box-Version nehmen, wenn die nicht viel teurer ist, weil Du dann 1 Jahr mehr Garantie von Intel hast.

Die R9 290X ist nur ca 10% schnller als die R9 290 ohne X, daher würde ICH nur die R9 290 nehmen.

Beim Netzteil reicht LOCKER ein BeQuiet E9 mit 450-550W aus - das 10er ist vllig übertrieben, die Watt-Angabe der Grafikartenhersteller auch, weil die sichergehen wollen: es gibt zB Billigst-Netzteile, die angeblich 700W haben, aber in Wahrheit nur auf Dauer 500W bringen können UND bei denen die Watt-Werte so mies verteilt sind, dass es effektiv grad mal für 400W reicht. Ein stromfressender AMD + eine R9 290X können aber über 400W benötigen - und daher schreiben die Graka-Hersteller halt vorsichtshalber zB 800W damit selbst ein "mieses" 800W-Modell ausreicht.

Das Gehäuse ist natürlich sehr teuer - aber wenn Du es unbedingt willst, dann nimm es. An sich sind aber welche für 50-60€ schon sehr gut

Bei RAM musst Du aufpassen, ob das nicht mit dem Kühler Probleme gibt. Sicherer wäre es, wenn Du RAM ohne diese Kühlrippen nimmst.


Vom gesparten Geld für Netzteil und ggf. Gehäuse und erst Recht R9 290 statt 290X würd ich dann eine SSD mit 120 oder 240GB nehmen.


----------



## AidenP (30. August 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Die R9 290X ist nur ca 10% schnller als die R9 290 ohne X, daher würde ICH nur die R9 290 nehmen.


Asus R9 290 und 290X kamen bei mir beide abzgl. Cachback auf 334.-€, also kosten mich beide gleich. 



Herbboy schrieb:


> Das Gehäuse ist natürlich sehr teuer - aber wenn Du es unbedingt willst,  dann nimm es. An sich sind aber welche für 50-60€ schon sehr gut


Da ersteres Gehäuse nicht in den vorgesehenen Platzgepasst hatte,habe ich mich nun wegen der Maße für das Corsair Carbide 500r (ca. 100.-) entschieden. 
Mir gefällt der Carbide optisch, das Ding steht letztendlich auch im Zimmer rum.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Bei RAM musst Du aufpassen, ob das nicht mit dem Kühler Probleme gibt.  Sicherer wäre es, wenn Du RAM ohne diese Kühlrippen nimmst.


Hmm kannst du dann welche empfehlen?
Frage zum RAM: Wenn ich nun beispielsweise ein 8GB Riegel mit 1866MHz kaufe und in nem halben Jahr weitere 8GBkaufen möchte, muss dieser dann auch die gleiche Speicherfrequenz haben?Oder könnte ich auch ein Riegel mit 1866MHZ und 2133MHz gleichzeitig auf einem Motherboard betreiben?


----------



## Herbboy (30. August 2014)

Ballistix Sport zB mit DDR3-1600 wäre günstig und flach. Mehr als DDR3-1600 bringt an sich kaum was, aber wenn du mal nachkaufst, sollte es dann den gleichen Takt haben


----------



## AidenP (30. August 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ...Das sind 670 Euro für einen echt extrem starken Grundstock. Dazu dann eine AMD R9 280X, dann bist Du bei deinen 900€. Wenn als Festplatte 1000GB reichen, wäre vlt sogar eine R9 290 drin.


* Gigabyte GA-H97-HD3 Intel H97 So.1150 Dual 75€
* 240GB Kingston HyperX 3K 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 117€ (hier springt für mich noch das Spiel Watchdogs raus wegen Aktion)
* 580 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 95€
* Corsair Carbide 500R Midi Tower ohne 99€
* Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x 3.40GHz So.1150 209€
* 8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM 60€
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2202fa9e5e073f3519b6400567b4477fb549f76d86a64
Ergibt 655€
Mit dem bereits bestellten Asus R9 290X 334.-€
komme ich auf 989.-€

Harmonieren CPU, MB, GK, RAM soweit? Passt das mit der Kombo?

Offene Fragen:
Was ist die Verpackungsart WOF bei CPUs?
Einen (Turm-)Kühler auf dem CPU brauch ich nicht, da ich diesen Xeon nicht übertakte(n kann)?
Watchdogs sollte ich geniessen können?


----------



## AidenP (2. September 2014)

Ok ich habe nun alle Komponenten bestellt. Zum zusammenbauen: Bei mir ist mein letzter PC (seit dem nur Notebooks) über 14 Jahre her. Damals Pentium III 667 Mhz.. 

Sollte ich was zum Zusammenbau wissen? Seit dem hat sich doch einiges vereinfacht? Mittlerweile werden ja Laufwerke und Platten eingesteckt usw..

Ich brauche sonst kein Zubehör außer Werkzeug? Sprich mit dem Netzteil sollten alle benötigten Kabel dabei sein etc..?

Ich habe daheim eine geerdete Lötmatte. Soll ich empfindliche Teile Mainboard CPU dadrauf zusammen bauen?

Wäre ein Turmkühler für den Xeon sinnvoll? Einfach damit er "bequemer" (leiser) läuft?

Thnx schonmal.


----------



## Enisra (2. September 2014)

naja, ein Kreuz-Schraubenzieher wäre schon Sinnvoll, da ja nicht alles über ein Schraubenloses System geht und eine Pinzette kann hilfreich sein um die Anschlüsse vom Gehäuse und evtl. Jumper zu setzen
und so eine Lötmatte kann nicht verkehrt sein, und ansich reicht auch ein günstiger Kühlturm aus, der muss ja keine extra Temperaturen abführen,


----------



## AidenP (2. September 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, ein Kreuz-Schraubenzieher wäre schon Sinnvoll, da ja nicht alles über ein Schraubenloses System geht und eine Pinzette kann hilfreich sein um die Anschlüsse vom Gehäuse und evtl. Jumper zu setzen und so eine Lötmatte kann nicht verkehrt sein, ....


Am Werkzeug sollte es nicht scheitern, da ich ein kleines Elektronik-Labor daheim habe  
Ich dachte mehr so an, eSata-Kabel für Festplatten und so Zeug. Sollte ja alles mit der entsprechenden Komponente dabei sein?

Achja: Anstatt wie oben angegeben ein 2x4 GB RAMs habe ich ein 1x8 GB für 2.- mehr bestellt: 8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Single
Um weniger RAM-Slots zu belegen.



Enisra schrieb:


> ...und  ansich reicht auch ein günstiger Kühlturm aus, der muss ja keine extra  Temperaturen abführen,


KAnnst du was vorschlagen: Es sollte dann sehr leise sein und wenig andere Komponenten stören (habe mal in einer Kundenrezension gelesen, bei einem Kunden war ein Kühler so von der Bauform, das ein RAM-Slot unbrauchbar wurde).


----------



## Enisra (2. September 2014)

nein
Logikfehler, RAMs funktionieren am besten wenn die auf 2 Module verteilt sind!

Außerdem sind dass dann Turmkühler die so 40+€ kosten, bei den normalen ist das kein Problem:
Caseking.de 
Und das ist auch eher die obere Grenze


----------



## Herbboy (2. September 2014)

AidenP schrieb:


> Ok ich habe nun alle Komponenten bestellt. Zum zusammenbauen: Bei mir ist mein letzter PC (seit dem nur Notebooks) über 14 Jahre her. Damals Pentium III 667 Mhz..
> 
> Sollte ich was zum Zusammenbau wissen? Seit dem hat sich doch einiges vereinfacht? Mittlerweile werden ja Laufwerke und Platten eingesteckt usw..
> 
> ...



Ein Kühler wie zB der Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 CO ist für ca 25€ schon ziemlich leise, das macht schon Sinn.  

Und beim Zusammenbau: Schrauben sollten beim Gehäuse dabei sein, und die Stecker sind halt an den Kabeln des Netzteils dran. Aufpassen, dass Du nur da Abstandhalter unter das Board machst, wo es Befestigungslöcher hat - die kommen in die Metallplatte, auf die das Board dann später draufkommt. Also Abstandhalter an die passenden Stellen in die Platte schrauben (die möglichen Stellen sind genormt, das vergleichst Du dann einfach mit den Bohrungen des Boards), dann wird das Mainboard-Slotblech (da schauen dann später die ganzen Anschlüsse des Boards hinten raus) in die Aussparung am Gehäuse hinten eingesteckt, dann legst Du das Board vorsichtig rein, gut nachsehen, dass die Anschlüsse passend zu den Aussparungen des Slotblechs passen, dann verschiebt man das Board Millimeterweise, bis man schonmal eine der Schrauben reindrehen kann - die Schraube kommt halt durchs Board durch und geht dann in den Abstandhalter rein, das Baord wird zwischen Abstandhalter und Schraubenkopf "eingeklemmt". Am besten erst die Schrauben in den Ecken machen, damit das Board schonmal gut sitzt und die Anschlüsse hinten nicht mehr rausrutschen können. Du musst Du Schrauben auf keinen Fall megafest reindrehen.

Ich würde auch VOR dem Boardeinbau schon mal CPU und Kühler und RAM einsetzen. Danach kommen (Reihenfolge an sich egal) Netzteil und die Laufwerke rein - bei letzteren kann es sein, dass Du erst Schienen an die Laufwerke schrauben musst. Dann verlegst Du die Stromkabel, schau da am besten nach, ob man die "hinter" dem Board entlangführen kann - da sind idR extra mehrere Löcher in der Halteplatte. Dann noch die SATA-Kabel, die kann man auch vom Board erst mal hinter Streben oder Wänden entlangführen. Und am Ende kommt noch die Grafikkarte rein, an die dran dann noch die PCIe-Stromstecker des Netzteils. 

Und der Monitor kommt an die Anschlüsse der Karte! Manche schließen den an den Anschluss des Boards und  haben dann beim Xeon kein Bild, weil der keine Grafikeinheit hat, oder keiner Leistung, weil sie die CPU-Grafik nutzen statt der Karte...


Wegen der Matte: an sich reicht auch ein Karton, einfach irgendwas, was nicht leitet - und DU musst dich vorher einfach erden, also an einen Wasserhahn packen oder so.


----------



## AidenP (2. September 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> nein, Logikfehler, RAMs funktionieren am besten wenn die auf 2 Module verteilt sind!


Hmm, ok, dann hol ich 
+ entweder gleich zwei davon. Dann hätte ich 16 GB auf zwei Module verteilt.
+ oder jetzt die 2x4GB und später 1x8 Gb Riegel dazu (dann hätte ich 2x4 + 1x


----------



## Enisra (2. September 2014)

Logikfehler
1. wird man in der Generation nicht mehr als 16GB brauchen
2. nimmt man dann 4x4 GB RAM da
3. Mischbestückung zu Problemen führt, wohlgemerkt nicht kann führen sondern führt


----------



## AidenP (4. September 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ein Kühler wie zB der Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 CO ist für ca 25€ schon ziemlich leise, das macht schon Sinn.


Ich dachte bei dem CPU ist nur ein Stück Blech als Kühler dabei, aber das ist ja schon ein 92mm Lüfter-Kühler. Da ich nicht übertakte, lass ich den original Kühler vorerst dran.



Herbboy schrieb:


> ...bei letzteren kann es sein, dass Du erst Schienen an  die Laufwerke schrauben musst.


Ich habe mir gestern eine  Sandisk SSD (2,5") gekauft, und mein Gehäuse hat nur 3,5" Facher. Dafür brauch  ich ein Adapter? Wie heißt sowas?



Herbboy schrieb:


> Aufpassen, dass Du  nur da Abstandhalter unter das Board machst, wo es Befestigungslöcher  hat - die kommen in die Metallplatte, auf die das Board dann später  draufkommt. Also Abstandhalter an die passenden Stellen in die Platte  schrauben (die möglichen Stellen sind genormt, das vergleichst Du dann  einfach mit den Bohrungen des Boards), dann wird das Mainboard-Slotblech  (da schauen dann später die ganzen Anschlüsse des Boards hinten raus)  in die Aussparung am Gehäuse hinten eingesteckt, dann legst Du das Board  vorsichtig rein, gut nachsehen, dass die Anschlüsse passend zu den  Aussparungen des Slotblechs passen, dann verschiebt man das Board  Millimeterweise, bis man schonmal eine der Schrauben reindrehen kann -  die Schraube kommt halt durchs Board durch und geht dann in den  Abstandhalter rein, das Baord wird zwischen Abstandhalter und  Schraubenkopf "eingeklemmt". Am besten erst die Schrauben in den Ecken  machen, damit das Board schonmal gut sitzt und die Anschlüsse hinten  nicht mehr rausrutschen können. Du musst Du Schrauben auf keinen Fall  megafest reindrehen.


Hmm.. hier http://www.corsair.com/~/media/Corsair/download-files/manuals/49-000049_revAB_500R_QSG.pdf in der ersten Seite oben links steht "Kupfer-Abstandhalter". Meinst du die Dinger? Ich habe jetzt das ganze Board ohne Abstandshalter befestigt. Und ich habe es mit 4 Schrauben gemacht, je in eine Ecke. Die beiden mittleren habe ich nicht?

Nichtsdestotrotz hätte ich vlt. ein anderes Board nehmen sollen? Gigabyte GA-H97-HD3 Intel H97 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX
Gigabyte GA-H97-HD3 Intel H97 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX

1. Vom Gehäuse aus gibt es ein Firewire Kabel und ein paar Led-Clips für HDD-LEDs etc. von der Front. Ich weiss nicht wo ich diese reinstecken soll? 
2. Ich habe auf dem Board 3 FAN Steckpltze (1 x 3Pin , 2 x 4Pin). Vom Gehäuse kommen aber 2x3Pin Fan Kabel an: 1 von hinten und 1 von vorne? Das von hinten ist lose und hängt anscheinend nicht an der Gehäuseinternen Lüftersteuerung. Das von vorne vermutlich ja. Soll dann das von vorne direkt an das Netzteil?


----------



## AidenP (4. September 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Logikfehler


Jupp ich habe die 2x4 Variante bestellt.
Es gibt noch die Balsitx Sport XT mit sog. "XMP Unterstützung" . Was ist das ??


----------



## Herbboy (4. September 2014)

AidenP schrieb:


> Ich habe mir gestern eine  Sandisk SSD (2,5") gekauft, und mein Gehäuse hat nur 3,5" Facher. Dafür brauch  ich ein Adapter? Wie heißt sowas?


 such mal nach "Rahmen SSD" oder "Einbaurahmen SSD" oder auch "Rahmen 2,5 3,5"  



> Hmm.. hier http://www.corsair.com/~/media/Corsair/download-files/manuals/49-000049_revAB_500R_QSG.pdf in der ersten Seite oben links steht "Kupfer-Abstandhalter". Meinst du die Dinger? Ich habe jetzt das ganze Board ohne Abstandshalter befestigt. Und ich habe es mit 4 Schrauben gemacht, je in eine Ecke. Die beiden mittleren habe ich nicht?


 um Gottes Willen! Die Abstandhalter sind nicht aus Spaß dabei! Wie hast Du es überhaupt hinbekommen, dass die Anschlüsse des Board korrekt hinten rausschauen, wenn das Board nen halben cm zu tief sitzt? ^^   Oder hat das Gehäuse an manchen der Stellen schon so "Erhebungen" ? Welches Gehäuse hat Du jetzt nochmal?

Du MUSST an alle Stellen, wo das Board Bohrlöcher hat, diese Abstandhalter druntermachen, ansonsten hat das Board ggf Kontakt zur Mainbaord-Platte des Gehäuses, und so kann Strom von den Lötstellen usw. unter dem Board zu einer anderen fließen, wo er gar nicht fließen darf! idR hast Du 9 Abstandhalter für ein ATX-Board. Die Abstandhalter werden in die Halteplatte eingeschraubt, erst dann kommt das Board drauf, und die die Schrauben kommen durch die Löcher beim Board durch in die Abstandhalter rein. Um die Löcher herum sind ja so Metallringe, die isolieren das Board quasi auch mit ab. Es kann bei manchen Gehäusen sein, dass an 2-3 der Stellen schon "Erhebungen" sind, weil dort IMMER eine Schraube für Board hinkommt, egal welches Board man nimmt. DA käm dann natürlich nicht noch zusätzlich ein Abstandhalter rein. Aber weil zB µATX teilweise an anderen Stellen die Löcher hat ls ATX, muss man immer für einen Teil der Löcher die Abstandhalter selber eindrehen. und an sich müssten genug Schrauben da sein, kannst auch ruhig eine andere nehmen, die da ohne Gewalt passt - man muss die Schrauben nicht SUPERfest anziehen.
*
Ich hab das doch oben schon ausführlich geschrieben! *

Tja, Du kennst Dich halt wohl leider nur mit Smartphones aus, Aiden Pearce   




> 1. Vom Gehäuse aus gibt es ein Firewire Kabel und ein paar Led-Clips für HDD-LEDs etc. von der Front. Ich weiss nicht wo ich diese reinstecken soll?


 Wenn das Board kein Firewire hat (und das dürft der Fall sein, weil FW kaum mehr verwendet wird), dann lass das kabel einfach irgendwo baumeln oder mach es mit nem Kabelbinder fest. Das brauchst Du dann nicht. Die Stecker für LED usw. aber: das steht im Mainboardhandbuch. Da hast Du meist "rechts unten" beim Board einige Pins. Wichtig ist an sich vor allem PW-SW, weil das den PC einschaltet. Der Rest wäre nicht wo wichtig, nur damit der PC funktioniert. RST oder so wäre Reset-Switch. 




> 2. Ich habe auf dem Board 3 FAN Steckpltze (1 x 3Pin , 2 x 4Pin). Vom Gehäuse kommen aber 2x3Pin Fan Kabel an: 1 von hinten und 1 von vorne? Das von hinten ist lose und hängt anscheinend nicht an der Gehäuseinternen Lüftersteuerung. Das von vorne vermutlich ja. Soll dann das von vorne direkt an das Netzteil?


 Wenn es von der Steckerform her an einen Netzteil-Stecker passt, dann kannst Du das dort anschließen. Da du ja scheinbar eine Gehäuse-Lüftersteuerung hast, wird das auch so sein, da man die ja nicht übers Board regelt.


----------



## AidenP (4. September 2014)

Als ich mir die CPU angeschaut habe, bekam ich erstmal einen Schock, da die CPU keine Beinchen hatte. Aber wir haben ja auch nicht mehr 1999 



Herbboy schrieb:


> such mal nach "Rahmen SSD" oder "Einbaurahmen SSD" oder auch "Rahmen 2,5 3,5"


Danke habe mir gerade was über die Bucht bestellt; cool eins wo man 2 übereinander in ein Rahmen einbaut. Obwohl ich habe auch woviele Schächte, wär eig. wurscht 



Herbboy schrieb:


> Wie hast  Du es überhaupt hinbekommen, dass die Anschlüsse des Board korrekt  hinten rausschauen, wenn das Board nen halben cm zu tief sitzt?


Das Board ist ja senkrecht zur Rückseite. Dort an der Rückseite schauen ja die Anschlüsse, wie USB, Audio, etc. raus. Diese sind ca. nen halben cm im Gehäuse. 



Herbboy schrieb:


> Oder hat das Gehäuse an manchen der Stellen schon so "Erhebungen" ?  Welches Gehäuse hat Du jetzt nochmal?


Corsair Carbide 500R . Ja es hat Beulen aber im Gehäuse ist nochmal eine glatte Metallplatte senkrecht zur Rückseite, wo das MB draufkommt. Solche Erhebungsmuttern waren schon an der Platte geschweißt, wenn ich richtig geschaut hab. Zusätzlich Erhebungsschrauben hätten die MB Anschlüsse auf der Rückseite nicht bündig gemacht? Ich schau mir das gleich nach Feierabend noch mal an. Da mein Netzteil erst heut kommt, habe ich es noch nicht angeschaltet 



Herbboy schrieb:


> Tja, Du kennst Dich halt wohl leider nur mit Smartphones aus, Aiden Pearce
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Oh, ich höre PolizeiSirenen, muss dringend weg 



Herbboy schrieb:


> Wenn das Board kein Firewire hat (und das dürft der Fall sein, weil FW  kaum mehr verwendet wird), dann lass das kabel einfach irgendwo baumeln  oder mach es mit nem Kabelbinder fest. Das brauchst Du dann nicht. Die  Stecker für LED usw. aber: das steht im Mainboardhandbuch. Da hast Du  meist "rechts unten" beim Board einige Pins. Wichtig ist an sich vor  allem PW-SW, weil das den PC einschaltet. Der Rest wäre nicht wo  wichtig, nur damit der PC funktioniert. RST oder so wäre Reset-Switch.


Wenn FireWire-PCI-Karten nur wenige € kosten, hol ich mir evtl. sowas. Man weiß ja nie.


----------



## AidenP (4. September 2014)

So sehen die Dinger aus wo ich das MB draufgeschraubt hab.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Soll ich dann noch malsoein Abstandsding drauf machen?

Und hier von hinten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was sollen diese kleinen Blech-Lippen? Sollen die irgendwie nach hinten gebogen werden?


----------



## Herbboy (4. September 2014)

Okay, das auf dem Bild IST ja ein Abstandhalter. Du solltest aber auch da, wo vlt noch keine eingschraubt sind, aber das Board Löcher hat, noch welche einschrauben, aber auch NUR da. Aber NUR in den Ecken Schrauben rein, also das sollte man nicht machen, AFAIK dienen die Kontaktpunkte zusätzlich auch zum Spannungsausgleich, da ist eine Schraube zu wenig nicht optimal.


Fire Wire brauchst Du aber sicher nicht,  außer Du kennst Leute, die mal bei Dir mit ner älteren Videokamera oder externen Soundkarte vorbeikommen wollen


----------



## AidenP (4. September 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ... NUR in den Ecken Schrauben rein, also das sollte man nicht machen


OK, jetzt habe ich 6 Schrauben drin, also auch 2 in der Mitte.

--------------------------------------------------

Netzteil:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MB:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das MB hat eine lange 24 Pin Buchsenleite (rechts unten) und eine kleinere 2x4 12V Buchsenleite (links oben).
Netzteil(24Pin ATX) habe ich mit der langen 24Pin Leiste auf dem MB verbunden, so weit so gut. 
 Was aber ist mit der ATX_12V_2x4? Ich habe bedenken,dass wenn beide eingesteckt sind, ich einen Kurzschluss verursache??

EDIT: Ok, laut dem farbigen Heftchen muss ich beide, da 12V für die CPU, wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe?

--------------------------------------------------

Die Bedienungsanleitung der GraKa sagt: "Wenn ihre GraKa einen zusätzlichen Anschluß für eine Stromversorgung verfügt, stecken sie den passenden Stromstecker des Systemnetzteil an diesen Anschluß". Toll!??!

Kabelende:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

GraKa:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Kabel vom Netzteil hat wie oben im Bild 2+6 und 2+6 Stecker.
die GraKa unten hat 8 und 6 Pins:
(2+6) an 8 Pin
Soll ich dann den einen übrigen 6er vom Kabel in die verbleibende Buchse der GraKa?
Zur Erinnerung R9 280


----------



## Herbboy (4. September 2014)

Ja, beide 12V-Stecker einstecken.  

Und bei der Karte machst Du halt von einem der beiden 6+2-Stecker ALLES dran an den 8Pin-Anschluss der Karte, du benutzt also die 6+2 wie EINEN 8Pin-Stecker. Und beim 6Pin-Anschluss der Karte nimmst du den zweiten PCIe-Stecker und lässt die getrennt verfügbaren 2Pins einfach weg, die "baumeln" dann halt da rum - genau deswegen sind die Stecker ja unterteilt, damit man sie je nach Bedarf als 6- oder 8Pin nutzen kann. 


und ganz generell: man kann an sich bei modernen Netzteilen und Boards + Grafikkarte NIE (außer mit extremer Gewalt) was falsch anstecken, auch nicht "zu viel". Einen Kurzschluss kannst Du nicht hinkriegen. Die Stecker sind so gemacht, dass die wegen den Ecken und Katen bei den Kontakten nur da hin passen, wo sie auch hingehören


----------



## AidenP (5. September 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Und bei der Karte machst Du halt von einem der beiden 6+2-Stecker ALLES dran an den 8Pin-Anschluss der Karte, du benutzt also die 6+2 wie EINEN 8Pin-Stecker. Und beim 6Pin-Anschluss der Karte nimmst du den zweiten PCIe-Stecker und lässt die getrennt verfügbaren 2Pins einfach weg, die "baumeln" dann halt da rum - genau deswegen sind die Stecker ja unterteilt, damit man sie je nach Bedarf als 6- oder 8Pin nutzen kann.
> 
> und ganz generell: man kann an sich bei modernen Netzteilen und Boards + Grafikkarte NIE (außer mit extremer Gewalt) was falsch anstecken, auch nicht "zu viel". Einen Kurzschluss kannst Du nicht hinkriegen. Die Stecker sind so gemacht, dass die wegen den Ecken und Katen bei den Kontakten nur da hin passen, wo sie auch hingehören



Vielleicht denke ich zuviel drüber nach, aber der zweite 6er Stecker vom gleichen Kabelstrang macht ja kein Sinn, da man die Leitungen intern der GraKa so legen könnte, dass alle Energie vom ersten Stecker käme. Also lege ich eine zweite Leitung vom Netzteil mit solchen Steckern?


----------



## Herbboy (5. September 2014)

Du meinst du willst ZWEI Kabel mit je 2 Steckern dran nutzen, von denen du aber nur je einen Stecker benutzt? Nein, das ist nicht nötig. Dem Netzteil ist es egal, ob über das EINE Kabel nun 50, 100 oder 200 Watt Strom kommen. Daher kannst Du das alles mit nur EINEM Kabel machen - aber bei den Steckern musst Du halt beide Anschließen. Diese PCIe-Stecker sind halt eine Norm, auf die man sich geeignet hat, inklusive einer maximalen Watt-Zahl pro Stecker. Das alles auch, weil viele nicht so starke Karten mit nur EINEM Stecker auskommen. Man hätte auch nen neuen Stecker einführen können mit z.B.  10 Pins oder so was, aber man will auch nicht alle 2 Jahre neue Steckernormen einführen, damit Besitzer von nur 3 Jahre alten Netzteilen doof dastehen und erst nen Adapter bestellen müssen, wenn sie eine neue Karte holen.


----------



## AidenP (8. September 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ...Nein, das ist nicht nötig.


Jupp, hab alles an einem Strang hängen. 

Also Rechner funzt perfekt. Watchdogs spiele ich auf "Ultra"  Ich bin dann in diesem Fred erstmal bedient  Ihr habt mir sehr geholfen! Dafür bedanke ich mich nochmal.


----------



## Herbboy (8. September 2014)

cool, viel Spaß   hab WatchDogs selber zwar "erst" ca 4 Wochen und grad jetzt am Wochende fertig durchgezockt und mach jetzt noch die ein oder andere Mini-Aufgabe, zB alle Fixeraufträge auch mit "Gold"-Zeit schaffen usw.


----------



## AidenP (9. September 2014)

Danke 
Meine Spiele konnte ich noch nicht alle 100% übertragen auf das neue System. Steam beispielsweise habe ich gar nicht, geh grad über Handy ins internet, was grad gedrosselt ist. Gestern abend ging die Uplay Anmeldung auch nicht 
Der Kabeldeutschalnd-Techniker kommt hoffentlich heute, um im Keller mein Kabel einzuklemmen, oder so? Weil bei mir geht auch TV nicht über diese Multimediabox.

Ich hau heut noch meine Linuxe auf die Partitionen (zum ersten mal Linux auf einer SSD  ), dann gehts ab


----------

